# Fast tech ..: weird



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

So, I placed a order with them, pd by card, SMS from my bank says money sent.

Then I get mail from fast tech asking for a picture, photo of my credit card to verify its mine?

Now, has anyone here had a similar experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)

Never from Fasttech...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

See? Now that is why I posted on here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, I placed a order with them, pd by card, SMS from my bank says money sent.
> 
> Then I get mail from fast tech asking for a picture, photo of my credit card to verify its mine?
> 
> ...


Never happened to me, but i normally pay via paypal. Last order was on credit card, didn't request photo verification. Make sure you not getting scammed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

Ecigssa rocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (27/6/17)

Standard practice to prevent CC fraud and make you jump through hoops. Just make sure to blank out the CVC code and all but the last 4 numbers on your CC when/if you send it. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (27/6/17)

Yes, this has happened before, it is completely normal, just send a pic of the front of card, and do not under any circumstances include the CVV/CVC number. Straight CC transactions require no verification/authentication, hence their layer of security to make sure it was infact your card.

Best practice however is to use PayPal. You will never experience such schleps again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (27/6/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Standard practice to prevent CC fraud and make you jump through hoops. Just make sure to blank out the CVC code and all but the last 4 numbers on your CC when/if you send it.
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



Beat me to it. Apologies for the repeat


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

Whilst that sounds good, they already have the cc info from when I paid. Including the cvc numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

And no, it's not standard practice. "Dear takealot user, please send us pictures of your cards..."?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (27/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> And no, it's not standard practice. "Dear takealot user, please send us pictures of your cards..."?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But then again Takealot isn't a super big Chinese company and limit their clients to SA.
I agree though, it shouldn't be standard practice - it's dodgy as hell.


----------



## Eisenhorn (27/6/17)

Basically they want to see that you actually are the owner of the Card and haven't just gotten the info illegally. When you entered the info into the payment portal it should have been encrypted. When you're sending it now it's going via email to an actual person. So rather cover it up.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)

I have been asked to send pics of the front of my card before... both times to USA shops... but PayPal rocks.


----------



## Cespian (27/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Whilst that sounds good, they already have the cc info from when I paid. Including the cvc numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Na, the CVC number is hashed, so they cannot keep record of this number.

Also in comparison to TakeAlot (or most local shops), you still need to authenticate your transaction through your bank (usually through OTP system). With Fasttech as an example, there is no authentication, them asking for a pic of your card is their process of authentication. Its not standard, but its quite normal/safe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NeXuS (27/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> So, I placed a order with them, pd by card, SMS from my bank says money sent.
> 
> Then I get mail from fast tech asking for a picture, photo of my credit card to verify its mine?
> 
> ...




@Hardtail1969 may i ask how much was your orders total? It could be that you spent a high amount and that they are asking for the card to verify if its not a chop that stole your card and wants to restock his vape shop.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/6/17)

I did this for FastTech a couple of years ago (they asked me to cover up the last digits). They only request it on the first order. They haven't robbed me blind, and have provided excellent service, soured only by our own customs and post office.

In my case I was using my wife's card so it was a reasonable request. It is amazing that even experienced vapers, who know about FastTech, would think that this massive company would want to steal a few thousand rand from someone in South Africa. Particularly when it would be so easy to trace it back to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (27/6/17)

I used to work for an online casino and we did the same thing for Credit Cards after the amount of chargebacks from fraudulent stolen CC's became ridiculous. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (27/6/17)

Thanks guys, I shall reconsider their request then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azzo (27/6/17)

I was also requested the same.... turns out to be there safety checks for fraudulent transactions.... I go PayPal now....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamZ (27/6/17)

About a year ago I had the same. Just snapped a pic with the card in my hand and thumb covering the last 4 digits. 

Now as said above, I use paypal


----------



## LynkedZA (29/6/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I did this for FastTech a couple of years ago (they asked me to cover up the last digits). They only request it on the first order. They haven't robbed me blind, and have provided excellent service, soured only by our own customs and post office.
> 
> In my case I was using my wife's card so it was a reasonable request. It is amazing that even experienced vapers, who know about FastTech, would think that this massive company would want to steal a few thousand rand from someone in South Africa. Particularly when it would be so easy to trace it back to them.


Our post office is useless months things lay there

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------

